# H. Hanko: Love all men versus love evil



## Mayflower (Mar 5, 2008)

Those who hold that God has a general love for all men, how do they view the next qoute from Herman Hanko:

"....To say that God loves men without saving them from their wickedness and sin is to say that the Holy and Righteous God loves evil..."


----------

